# B&W Challenge:  SHOW US the NEGATIVES



## gk fotografie (Jul 16, 2022)

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes.

*Theme: SHOW US the NEGATIVES *

You can upload as many black & white photos as you wish.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## John 2 (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 19, 2022)

.


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## zulu42 (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## zulu42 (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Robshoots (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## smithdan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------

